# Trouble Codes P0449 or P0496



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

This thread is just an FYI to anyone who may run across this problem. I've got an '04 GMC Sierra w/the 5.3L. Recently, the check engine light came on, and stayed on. Never noticed any symptoms until I went to fill it up with gas. After fueling it up each time, it was hard to start. By that I mean, the engine would spin over several times before it fired up, and then it would run really rough for a few seconds. After that, it was fine until I had to put fuel in it again.

After a lot of internet research, I found that the fix was fairly cheap, and a do it yourself job. Takes about 45 minutes to do. I also found that it's a pretty common problem with newer GMC/Chevy trucks, that's why I'm posting this. The part that goes bad is a purge valve on the fuel tank. The GM Part number is 19152349. I found the part online at www.rockauto.com for about 1/2 the price of the dealer. (GREAT company by the way!) The new purge valve has been redesigned because the old ones were crapp. The new ones come with a seperate filter, which you relocate with some 5/8" heater hose. The whole job costs about $100.


----------

